# My 'Tiny' finished



## gbritnell (Oct 27, 2010)

I've added to the 'Tiny' build and posted a very short video of it running. I'm just adding this note here because it's a finished engine now, except for the fine tuning and adjustments. 
George
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9R-ZcnXvVpE[/ame]


----------



## AllThumbs (Nov 27, 2010)

Nice job.


----------



## doc1955 (Nov 27, 2010)

Very nice George! :bow: :bow:
I may have to add that engine to my need to build list. Right now I'm in the Stirling engines again.

That is a nice looking engine you have she really buzzes along!


----------



## Twmaster (Nov 27, 2010)

George, I've always liked watching your builds. Another fine engine you have there!


----------



## Maryak (Nov 27, 2010)

Twmaster  said:
			
		

> George, I've always liked watching your builds. Another fine engine you have there!



Me too. :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Philjoe5 (Nov 27, 2010)

Very nice engine George. Thanks for posting the video.  :bow: I'm still in the 1880's steam age era but if I live to be 100+ who knows, maybe I'll try a go at an IC engine

Cheers
Phil


----------

